
Zillow buys NYC real estate site StreetEasy for $50M - leknarf
http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/19/zillow-buys-nyc-real-estate-site-streeteasy-for-50m-plans-2-5m-follow-on-stock-offering/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29
======
rayiner
As an aside, if you ever want go rage hard enough to want to punch someone in
the face, get on street easy and go to the forum posts by brokers.

~~~
mathattack
They're the only folks in NYC with a worse reputation than investment bankers,
Patriots fans, and the teachers union.

------
JonFish85
"While Zillow’s press release doesn’t say how the acquisition will be
structured, it looks like the company plans to leave StreetEasy alone."

Ah, that's rich. It's true until A) there's any sort of disagreement or B)
StreetEasy doesn't hit whatever revenue targets that Zillow sets for them.
Might be weeks, might be months, might even be years. But there is no world in
which Zillow owns StreetEasy but doesn't impose any changes on them.

~~~
clauretano
I generally read "plans to leave [acquired company] alone" as saying the
acquirer isn't killing off the products of the company they bought.

Of course, with any acquisition, changes happen eventually. This isn't like
Yahoo buying a company for patents or talent and quickly shuttering the
product, or HP/Oracle buying a company and killing it under the burden of
largecorp bureaucracy. We're talking about a pretty small company, buying
another startup.

See also: [http://hotpads.com](http://hotpads.com),
[http://agentfolio.com](http://agentfolio.com),
[http://mortech.com](http://mortech.com) which were all acquired within the
last year by Zillow. a few "a Zillow business" logos here and there, but if
you were a customer of those companies before the acquisition, you would
probably say Zillow has left them alone.

disclosure: i have no insider info

------
nabraham
Streeteasy has a terrific brand in nyc. Given that they have 1.2m monthly
uniques and 7M in revenue, I'm surprised that the acquisition will not have an
impact on zillow revenue projections. Guess if you do $200m in yearly revenue,
an extra $7m is only a ~5% bump.

~~~
rhizome
Don't forget the competitive advantages gained.

